# Driffield



## kimpossible (Aug 12, 2008)

Does anyone know what he conditions are like at driffield? Will I need my wellies again?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm not going but I'm sending Jayjay with his wellies!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I am told it is not too bad will try and get an update later


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

According to driffield society's website the ground is in good condition - but I'd much rather know the truth from someone who's been!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

If it is bad it cannot be as Mucky as Darlington


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I am there on Friday


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

clueless said:


> If it is bad it cannot be as Mucky as Darlington


I don't think anything can be as bad as Darlington - whoops, kiss of death! Hope I haven't spoken too soon ....................:


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> I don't think anything can be as bad as Darlington - whoops, kiss of death! Hope I haven't spoken too soon ....................:


It was awful. How did you manage to get your dogs over to the showground? We carried all our stuff and dogs but wow must have been difficult for you


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

clueless said:


> It was awful. How did you manage to get your dogs over to the showground? We carried all our stuff and dogs but wow must have been difficult for you


It was dreadful!  Going into the show was bad enough - the girls carried the border collies across thier shoulders, while I pulled the (brand new! )trolley through the mud with all the stuff on. Then I stayed with the borders at the benches while they went back to the car for the the bergies - they balanced the cage on the trolley and put the bergies in the cage. During the show we carried the borders from bench to ring until they had finished showing, then just let them get muddy when they'd done. We couldn't carry the bergies around, and the mud got too bad for us to pull the trolley through, so we just had to let them walk through the mud and then clean them up as best we could once we were at the ring. The girls didn't bother entering their handling classes - they'd have been marked straight down for their muddy dogs!

When we got home the pups weren't too bad, but we had to bath the bergies - we were picking handfuls of mud out of the bath! 

So you can see why we want to make sure Driffield isn't going to be as bad - we'd rather stay at home than go through that again!


----------



## widgetdog35 (Apr 25, 2008)

Do you camp?
Sorry only ever been to one day dog show and been to watch at crufts.
We are in a tent last weekend of the month on lincoln show ground nice wet collie in a tent hope the weather is like the past few days will be ok then.
Must be really bad if you have spent all that time making you dog shine only to get covered in mud in the ring. Dove me mad with ponies and if they had any white!! hope you all enjoy the show and the weather is good, good luck to all


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

Driffield was fine today. A nice sunny day and the parking areas were pretty solid. There were a couple of muddy patches, but they were taped off.

Mick


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Just an update on how Tashi is getting along at the show, Mika has won his class and beat the older pup to win best puppy dog, so things are going really well


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> Just an update on how Tashi is getting along at the show, Mika has won his class and beat the older pup to win best puppy dog, so things are going really well


What about the weather? Is it a mud bath?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

no she said it was really good and could actually wear shoes instead of wellies lol and clothes stayed mud free


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> no she said it was really good and could actually wear shoes instead of wellies lol and clothes stayed mud free


Whoo hoo! A show without wellies!  Can't wait for Sunday!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

spellweaver said:


> Whoo hoo! A show without wellies!  Can't wait for Sunday!


ha ha never knew we could get so excited about wearing shoes lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Absolutely lovely up there today not too much in the way of muddy puddles ground lovely and dry and super size rings if all shows had been like this this summer we would have been not so tired now lol 

only wore canvas shoes and stayed dry all day


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

tashi said:


> Absolutely lovely up there today not too much in the way of muddy puddles ground lovely and dry and super size rings if all shows had been like this this summer we would have been not so tired now lol
> 
> only wore canvas shoes and stayed dry all day


This is good news Tashi - sounds like I can wear my sandals on Sunday! Well done on your results with Mika


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

spellweaver said:


> This is good news Tashi - sounds like I can wear my sandals on Sunday! Well done on your results with Mika


thanks val he was a little star and only just 7 months


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

Anybody going to be at Driffiield on Sunday? It'll be a bit strange - we're with the hounds instead of the working group!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We're not going as I didn't enter another show I missed


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

Aw, that's a pity - it would have been nice to have met you and your dogs!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

How did you do?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

Freyja said:


> How did you do?


Baggio got reserve dog, Calli got reserve bitch, Jayjay came 4th in MPD and Neo came 5th, and Emma came 2nd in her YKC handling class. Both pups were thrown out of the puppy stakes. (very facey judge in the stakes - only big names were placed! )


----------

